# Can you identify this motor?



## EuroTrash (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey Everyone,
Sorry, my first post is asking for help, but I can not get any assistance on this.

I bought an electric kart, motor already installed, alltrax controller, etc... I think I ALMOST know what motor I have, but can not get any verification to know which direction to go for testing.

Kart was from http://www.kartspeedmotorsports.com/pre-owned/misc-parts.html for more pictures.

I THINK I have an AGNI motor. The first part of the serial number is B95, but Im not sure if that indicates 95 or 95R, or anything else. There is no nameplate on the motor.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jayls5 (Apr 1, 2012)

It looks like a Lemco or Agni motor. They have lots of models. Here's a wiki page on it:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynch_motor


One thing that jumped out to me about the karting page you linked is the controller was dead, and they said that it needs 30 lithium batteries. Unless they were doing a series/parallel arrangement, they were over-volting that controller and it's probably why it broke. The highest voltage alltrax controller has an absolute peak of 90v, something that 30 lithium batteries in series (of any type) would destroy. So... if it was a 15s2p arrangement with LIPO cells, it would only be 55.5v nominal. If using LiFePO4, it would put the nominal voltage around 49v.

I suppose they could be using a 48v model motor.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

That serial number looks like "895..." rather than "B95..."

Looks like an Agni to me
http://www.asmokarts.com/index.cfm?pageID=24


----------



## EuroTrash (Mar 28, 2016)

I was originally told Agni or Lemco from an online motor/battery retailer. The 95 in the serial number lead me to thinking it was Agni.

The kart place I purchased from admitted they knew very little about the kart. I think they were just throwing the "30 batteries" thing out there.

fwiw, the battery side pods are wired in series.


----------



## EuroTrash (Mar 28, 2016)

samwichse said:


> That serial number looks like "895..." rather than "B95..."
> 
> Looks like an Agni to me
> http://www.asmokarts.com/index.cfm?pageID=24


I thought the same from pictures. In person, it does in fact look like a B.


----------



## Jayls5 (Apr 1, 2012)

EuroTrash said:


> I was originally told Agni or Lemco from an online motor/battery retailer. The 95 in the serial number lead me to thinking it was Agni.
> 
> The kart place I purchased from admitted they knew very little about the kart. I think they were just throwing the "30 batteries" thing out there.
> 
> fwiw, the battery side pods are wired in series.


Gotcha. Well, the batteries are the most expensive part about that setup. Expect to blow at least $2,000 on a healthy ~5-6 kWh lithium battery pack. The alltrax controller is probably $400-500 for a AXE7245 or SPM72400.


----------



## EuroTrash (Mar 28, 2016)

That's about what I was thinking. But, before all that, I need to figure out what motor this is, what voltage to run it at, etc before buying all the rest. For all I know, the motor could be bad as well.

If anyone has an Agni motor and could compare some serial numbers, maybe that would help?


----------



## Jayls5 (Apr 1, 2012)

EuroTrash said:


> That's about what I was thinking. But, before all that, I need to figure out what motor this is, what voltage to run it at, etc before buying all the rest. For all I know, the motor could be bad as well.
> 
> If anyone has an Agni motor and could compare some serial numbers, maybe that would help?


Given that code on it, it's probably the 95b. Here's a link to it:

http://www.cloudelectric.com/product-p/mo-lem200-d95b.htm

The company selling that kart could get the motor to spin by hooking up a car battery. It should be a simple connection to the terminals. I'd use a good size switch to minimize arcing damage to the terminal studs, but it's not necessary.


----------



## EuroTrash (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks again for everyone's help.

After contacting cloud, I was advised to contact lemco directly. My response of lemco was that this is not a Lynch motor, but likely an Indian knock off 

However, now knowing what it should replicate, I will have it tested as so.

I fear that hooking to a car battery, although only 12v, may provide too much amperage and really cause problems. There is a local outfit that does motor testing, so now given the specs of the motor, I will have them test acoordingly. 

Once again, thank you for everyone's help.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

EuroTrash said:


> I fear that hooking to a car battery, although only 12v, may provide too much amperage and really cause problems.


No, that should not cause any problem if there isn't external load on the motor shaft.
In your case here, simply remove the chain and the motor should smoothly spin on 12v battery power.
If you have access to a single lithium cell (3,2 to 3,7v nominal), you can hook it to your motor to test it at lower speed. Lower voltage = lower speed.


----------



## EuroTrash (Mar 28, 2016)

Yabert said:


> No, that should not cause any problem if there isn't external load on the motor shaft.
> In your case here, simply remove the chain and the motor should smoothly spin on 12v battery power.
> If you have access to a single lithium cell (3,2 to 3,7v nominal), you can hook it to your motor to test it at lower speed. Lower voltage = lower speed.


I would like to have it tested professionally, mainly because I want to know about the upper end... Like say if I plan on going to 72V, I want to know how things are in that area. My intent is to take this to SCCA autocross events and really push it


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

EuroTrash said:


> I would like to have it tested professionally, mainly because I want to know about the upper end... Like say if I plan on going to 72V, I want to know how things are in that area. My intent is to take this to SCCA autocross events and really push it


Hi Trash, 

You will likely be unable to find a place which can test this motor to the "upper end ". I can tell you it will give up the ghost when pushed hard. If that is your intent, replace it with an ACIM or PMSM/BLDC. Neither the Agni nor Lemco will tolerate hard duty from serious track time. The comm/brushes typically go first but other parts soon follow. I've seen bits and pieces scattered all over race tracks from Indy to Laguna. 

Regards, 

major


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

Also, it's not some indian knock off, it's agni motor made in India, and it's very high quality. you should download service manual and read it carefully, it's very useful.

@major: it should work fine within some reasonable current limits and with forced cooling.


----------



## EuroTrash (Mar 28, 2016)

riba2233 said:


> Also, it's not some indian knock off, it's agni motor made in India, and it's very high quality. you should download service manual and read it carefully, it's very useful.
> 
> @major: it should work fine within some reasonable current limits and with forced cooling.


Where do you find this service manual?


----------



## EuroTrash (Mar 28, 2016)

major said:


> Hi Trash,
> 
> You will likely be unable to find a place which can test this motor to the "upper end ". I can tell you it will give up the ghost when pushed hard. If that is your intent, replace it with an ACIM or PMSM/BLDC. Neither the Agni nor Lemco will tolerate hard duty from serious track time. The comm/brushes typically go first but other parts soon follow. I've seen bits and pieces scattered all over race tracks from Indy to Laguna.
> 
> ...


If I have some legitimate specs, and they test it, and blow it up, then Ill be able to start from scratch. I want to know if this thing is junk before I model the rest of my parts around it


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

EuroTrash said:


> If I have some legitimate specs, and they test it, and blow it up, then Ill be able to start from scratch. I want to know if this thing is junk before I model the rest of my parts around it


Racers have been failing Agni's for the past 8 or 9 years. They all had the legitimate specs. If you can get an Agni to live on a racer, you're not pushing anything hard and running at the back. Let us know how that works out for you.


----------

